# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 14 )



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2016)

_*I'm going to change it up every so often on the QotW. This first one is a scenario question. *_



If you found semi decent house for sale, and it's smaller than your used to, it needs some work, it's in an ok neighborhood with hardly any acreage to it. It's a couple of towns away. Chain link fenced in backyard, _no privacy_, not much for a tree line. Smaller yard than the one you have now (_imagining it was good sized plot_)
_But the shop is perfect. It has a spot for everything you own now and plenty of room for your wood horde. It has A/C, Heat, running water, and a dust collection system...._

Would you buy it and move _just for the shop_? Please explain you thinking and answer....





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the duck too...

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2016)

NO... smaller house than your used to means the wife is going to have way more stuff than normal to put in storage, and your shop is not going to be nearly big enough to house all her stored goodies and your wood working tools and lumber. Therefore the shop and house both are going to be inadequate, and you're going to be accused of being a selfish SOB and buying the property "just because it had the perfect shop", until the end of time or at minimum 3 additions on the house, while working out of a shop stacked half full of box upon box of tupperware, clothes, shoes, and assorted trinkets and doodads that men do not understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Great Post 2 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 3, 2016)

No, Rocky pretty much summed it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Schroedc (Apr 3, 2016)

When we bought our current house that was actually kinda the situation, house was under 2000 square feet but the garage out back was 24x48 with 12 foot walls. Doing it again, I'd probably concentrate on getting the house we wanted and building the shop from scratch as I've found with my current building a town over I have my shop in that no matter how perfect it seems you'll always fins something that isn't right....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 3, 2016)

I couldn't say it better than Rocky. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 3, 2016)

After years of building houses I will say I believe smaller is better, less to clean. Bigger yard, bigger shop heck yeah! I am in the market right now and any place would be better than my current situation. I'd love a shop where I could leave things set up and not need to reset for every day on every project. Still not complaining because at least I get to make things at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 3, 2016)

This could be tempting, if the house/lot weren't too small. Storage is definitely an issue, as mentioned above. Building a shop is on my wish list, but other needs/priorities seem to get in the way. It would be so nice to have it done now instead of waiting... Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 3, 2016)

When the time rolls around that I work for myself, if I am single and it's one heck of a good deal..........possibly.
If Kim and I are living together at that point in life.......HELL NO! Kim isn't the "hoity-toity" type that needs a lot, but she takes pride in keeping a nice house and loves cooking, where as I can make do with what I have to for a shop. Happy wife is a happy life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2016)

Rocky summed it up quite well. I like making my wife happy. As much as I love woodworking, she's far more important to me. I'd rather struggle through a small or somewhat inadequate shop space than to make her suffer through a house we wouldn't enjoy living in. She's not one that needs expensive or fancy things, but I'd rather have her in a home she'd be comfortable in. (Besides, I'm not sure I like the house/lot you're describing either. I like to have space around the house and at least a little privacy!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 3, 2016)

I was going to try to answer, but after reading Rocky's reply I now realize I have nothing to add. My life now feels empty. I have no purpose. I just want to end it all and put myself out of your misery. Thanks a lot Rocky my blood is on your hands . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was going to try to answer, but after reading Rocky's reply I now realize I have nothing to add. My life now feels empty. I have no purpose. I just want to end it all and put myself out of your misery. Thanks a lot Rocky my blood is on your hands . . . . .


I call dibs on the FBE patch.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## CWS (Apr 3, 2016)

What ever my wife says!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 3, 2016)

It's funny, as I read the answers to this scenario, there is a big difference in the answers depending on if your single or married. The differences are quite significant. So I guess with this question I'll let the cat out of the bag. I went through a divorce a couple of years ago, it changed everything in my life, fortunately for the better. But I had to figure out if I was going to be able to keep my shop depending on where I might be living or box everything up and put it in storage, or worse just sell everything to survive. So I started looking for a place to live and got lucky and found the house I am in now. It had everthing I needed to maintain my lifestyle and not loose or sacrifice anything. It had a full basement for my shop, great neighbors that are my age, on a dead end street close to all the freeways and my work, a 2 car garage for my mechanical work and lumber storage. So in a word I gave up nothing and set out to build a new happier life. So now everyone knows why I moved and documented my new shop/house build. Would I like a bigger property with a freestanding shop and a barn in the country? Sure who wouldn't? But I am quite happy, I have everthing I need and my shop is becoming the best it ever was, I now have a separate woodshed, woodshop, and a machine shop in my basement. The machine shop is not set up yet and explains my lack of wood turning tool products, but I will be back with that. So if I was to answer the scenario as a single person that place would be ideal!!! I chose my place because it was a small manageable place with great shop potential that is also central to my work and life. So for me having the shop and building the house up as needed would work for me. The house will need some improvements and that's ok, time will take care of that and I have already started on some of them.
If I had the love and support of a good woman I'm sure my answer would be different. The institution of marriage is a wonderful thing when it is good and supportive on both sides.

Reactions: Great Post 7 | Sincere 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was going to try to answer, but after reading Rocky's reply I now realize I have nothing to add. My life now feels empty. I have no purpose. I just want to end it all and put myself out of your misery. Thanks a lot Rocky my blood is on your hands . . . . .




 Sorry bud... You'd have to live with my wife and mother-in-law for awhile to understand. I don't know where they find all the goodies they come up with to store but it gets downright spooky around here at times!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

